# Transporting your quads??



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

Ok. This year I will be plowing only residentials and using my quad. My question is where do you guys park your trucks and trailers while plowing? Most jobs I can park in town and ride to but the rest in the country I cant. Any ideas? Im thinking about having some one ride with me and have them circle the block while I plow..HELP!! I dont want to have to turn these jobs down.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care (Nov 23, 2007)

Lets see if i can try to figure this some more this time. How far apart are the ones in the country?


----------



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

well the one i just got today is no where nere my other country jobs. its close but its all state routes that are highly traveld. i would say within 5 mi of any job


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care (Nov 23, 2007)

Any relitives or friends live around close to park at? That would be the best option.


----------



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

well on some of them yes but this one is out in the middle of no where on a state route. so you can see parking on the road is not an option.


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Is there a side road any where ?


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care (Nov 23, 2007)

Id say park on the edge of road but being state route and if its more than a few inches your screwed.


----------



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

Clapper&Company;651185 said:


> Is there a side road any where ?


yes there is a side road close. do you think i should just park the truck there and run the light bar and go plow quick and come back?


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

i would ....


----------



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

well if the clap would i can..lol but if i was the clap i would also have a plow truck and wouldnt be worrying about this.lol


----------



## pby98 (Oct 15, 2008)

i drive my atv everywhere. never had had a problem with it. i would just park on the side road


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Damn Stright!

If you have any problems, Just them I got the Clap, and He said I could....

Then ask them if they want the Clap


----------



## farmerkev (Dec 7, 2007)

Why cant you just park on the property?


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

farmerkev;651622 said:


> Why cant you just park on the property?


Because he probably doesn't want to drive on the snow if he can help it before he plows. Atv plows don't have the weight of a truck plow to scrape up packed down snow from being driven on.


----------



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

Lol clap. I got your cell number on my contract for any complaint calls..lol jk.

And I dont park on the property because what good would that do. I would pack the snow down plus with my truck and trailer it would take up most of the drive so I could never get it plowed good and efficiently.


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

NO Problem YGH


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Park on the edge of road then when you have the end of the driveway plowed out park your truck at the end of the driveway.


----------



## RLTimbs (Jan 30, 2008)

Like this?









or








or

I think my ZR2 is loaded a LITTLE TO much..








or









Seriously though.. there is no church, store, etc, etc parking lot to park in? Or maybe a pull off aread


----------



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

no this is out in the middle of know where. im thinking about trying to get the neighbors drive to plow so i can park in one then plow and then move and plow the other. if not ill just park on the side road.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

How long could you possible be there for drop the gate leave the truck and bar running plow then back the trailer in. if not just leave it in the road and be out in less then 10 mins.


----------



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

KGRlandscapeing;652578 said:


> How long could you possible be there for drop the gate leave the truck and bar running plow then back the trailer in. if not just leave it in the road and be out in less then 10 mins.


that is most likely what will happen. i drove out and looked at it and the turn around is longer then i thought so ill back in the drive plow the turn around back the truck in there and finish the rest


----------



## Advanced Glenn (Dec 5, 2008)

Seriously, how much $$$ are you getting to plow that one driveway. It better be enough to cover the time it will take you to plow, then move the truck, then finish the plow, load and go...


----------



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

Advanced Glenn;662100 said:


> Seriously, how much $$$ are you getting to plow that one driveway. It better be enough to cover the time it will take you to plow, then move the truck, then finish the plow, load and go...


its not so much that im getting a lot its more that it is a seasonal customer and i need the work.


----------



## farmerkev (Dec 7, 2007)

Put a light on the truck, and if it aint a long time or a busy road, leave it on the road.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

pull into the foot of the driveway plow the part closest to the garage or w/e. then pull truck up to where you just plowed. then your done


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

put on a amber light put out some cones and plow you have to put on the show so a flagman should be written into the contract imo.


----------



## skywagon (Nov 13, 2008)

IPLOWSNO;663985 said:


> put on a amber light put out some cones and plow you have to put on the show so a flagman should be written into the contract imo.


Get a real mans truck and pull the SOB down into the ditch and park, put in 4x4 and walk rite out lol!!!!ussmileyflagussmileyflagussmileyflag


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

skywagon;664000 said:


> Get a real mans truck and pull the SOB down into the ditch and park, put in 4x4 and walk rite out lol!!!!ussmileyflagussmileyflagussmileyflag


A nice f250 will do the job.


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

It's hard to say without looking at a picture of the area. In most cases I would stop in the road, unload and clear the driveway, load back up collect and be gone. If the road is that busy, park at the closest area and ride the 4wheeler to the property.


----------



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

Well thanks for all of the ideas guys. (sorry i dont have a real mans truck by the way..im only 16)

i should be able to test out some options tommorrow as were supposed to get some plowable.


----------



## skywagon (Nov 13, 2008)

ALC-GregH;664302 said:


> It's hard to say without looking at a picture of the area. In most cases I would stop in the road, unload and clear the driveway, load back up collect and be gone. If the road is that busy, park at the closest area and ride the 4wheeler to the property.


ROTFFLMAO!!! In my area the truck and trailer would be gone by that time. These SOB's around here think anything sitting with no one around is fair game and its gone.


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

skywagon;664814 said:


> ROTFFLMAO!!! In my area the truck and trailer would be gone by that time. These SOB's around here think anything sitting with no one around is fair game and its gone.


Who is "these SOB's around here"? Local cops? You'd think if a person is hired to do a job and they see your working that they would let you do your job. Do they tow box trucks away that are delivering to stores too when they double park?


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

i think he probably meant theifs


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

cretebaby;665144 said:


> i think he probably meant thieves


right, wasn't thinking along those lines. Locking the truck up would come to mind. I guess plowing is no worse then mowing, leave your junk unlocked and it will get stolen. Sad society we live in....


----------



## Joesno (Dec 8, 2008)

I only trailer to location over 5 miles away because i do not reccomend trailering. I used to trailer everywhere until i Tried to stop on ice and i couldnt stop cause triler was pushing me sideways so i had to blow right through a light (just missed a passing car) it scared the Shi* out of me. So now i usually drive my Atv everywhere. Cops usually have better things to worry about during a storm.


----------



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

Joesno;670980 said:


> I only trailer to location over 5 miles away because i do not reccomend trailering. I used to trailer everywhere until i Tried to stop on ice and i couldnt stop cause triler was pushing me sideways so i had to blow right through a light (just missed a passing car) it scared the Shi* out of me. So now i usually drive my Atv everywhere. Cops usually have better things to worry about during a storm.


That brings up a pretty good point as well. They way it looks this will be the only one that requires trailering. I should have my quad lit up pretty good by the first storm so hopefully the cops wont say much.


----------

